# Drummer & Singer needed MARKHAM/TORONTO



## Joe Zam (May 13, 2007)

Guitarist And Bassist Looking For
Singer
And
Drummer.

Must Be Seriously Ready For A Band
As We Will Be Taking This Music Seriously

Ages 17 - 23
OTHER AGES WE MAY WORK IT OUT SO JUST POST

Major Influences Include RHCP - PEARL JAM - FUNK/ROCK - ETC

Guitar Instruments:
Bassist Joe Z. - Ernie Balls Music Man Sterling Black Cherry Burst
Guitarist Jeff H. - Fender Stratocaster

Amps:
Bassist Joe Z - Ampeg BA-115
Guitarist Jeff H. - Vox 100 WATT

Please post below if you are interested or email me or add me on MSN at [email protected], thanks. ​


----------



## Joe Zam (May 13, 2007)

Little bump


----------



## Joe Zam (May 13, 2007)

Ill bump, from a long time ago


----------

